# Tonites Pizza



## alx (Nov 22, 2009)

Couple types of my sweet peppers,onion,stuffed green olives,pinneaple,last saturdays fresh made italian pepper sausage and some reduced garden tomato sauce loaded with my garlic .

Fresh basil and oregano with mozz and provolone cheese.

The green olives and pinneapple is a favorite contrast,



























Even had time,since oven was hot to get the chestnuts roasted for turkey days stuffing


----------



## ronp (Nov 22, 2009)

Alex, you got that pizza down pat.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 22, 2009)

Man you're killing me with that pizza , my little pumpkin patch just made a frozen pizza for dinner and you got to show that! 

Nice qview sure bet it was better than the frozen offering I just ate.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks great as usual...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way, Do you do delivery?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 22, 2009)

I want to order 4 Ginormous thin and crispy with everything, hold the hair.....

Deliever to
3 Chwee Chian Road
Wing 3 apt 0403
Singapore

Do you offer 30 minutes or less or its free??????


You are the man!!! That looks so good and I guess you figured out how to grow stuffed olives as well???


----------



## fire it up (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought about putting that picture as my background, what a brilliant and extraordinary contrast of colors.
Never would have though about olives and pineaple but I can see how the tart bitterness of hte olive with the sweet/tart/citrus goodness of pineapple could really work together.


----------



## rivet (Nov 22, 2009)

Alex you sure as heck know how to make a beautiful pizza! Trade you a goat fajita for a slice?


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, now that's some comfort food. Alex, you're in the zone my friend.


----------



## treegje (Nov 22, 2009)

Holy ..... That looks tasty


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice pizza there alex but you reely do have them down pat. I like the the whole sweet and heat thng you have going on there.


----------

